# Bargain Book Finds (March 2014) - Please, No Self Promotion!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the February 2014 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.99 this posting. It appears this is one of their 100 bargain books for March.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Hawaii, by James Michener, 99 cents $6.69 at this posting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Whole Enchilada by Daine Mott Davidson - $1.99 at posting
I really enjoyed her earlier books and then stopped reading when the plots got really repetitive. I decided to try again for a bargain price and so far it's an OK book.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Storm Front (The Dresden Files, Book 1)

First in the famous urban fantasy series. These don't often get discounted, but for now this one is $2.999.99. Too bad I've already bought and read it!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh Myyy! (There Goes The Internet) (Life, the Internet and Everything) by George Takei - $3.99 at posting

There are places where the formatting is not as good as it could be (on my Paperwhite). He uses images of phone screenshots and they are tiny and hard to read.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cut to the Bone: A Body Farm Novel

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> Oh Myyy! (There Goes The Internet) (Life, the Internet and Everything) by George Takei - $3.99 at posting


Fer them what has Amazon Prime, they 'uns kin borrow this 'un fer free!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

A Walk In The Woods by Bill Bryson. $4.59 as of this writing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Last Hours on Everest: The gripping story of Mallory and Irvine's fatal ascent

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Vanished Ocean

All about the ancient Sea of Tethys, $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Science of Golf

$2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

We Will Destroy Your Planet: An Alien's Guide to Conquering the Earth (Dark)

Science fiction humor, $1.99


----------



## Cupcakinitup (Mar 16, 2014)

I mentioned in the free book feed that the first book in the series called Society of Imaginary Friends is free through Sunday (3/16), but I wanted to mention here that book two called Knights of Light is only $3.99. I'm totally addicted to this series right now (it's young adult fantasy fiction), so I just wanted to share my love of it!!

Society of Imaginary Friends: http://www.amazon.com/Society-Imaginary-Friends-Conjurors-Series-ebook/dp/B004RUXQGE

Knights of Light: http://www.amazon.com/Knights-Light-The-Conjurors-Series-ebook/dp/B00IXXSDRS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1394953288&sr=8-2&keywords=Kristen+Pham


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

_Dan's Lame Novel_ is the most fun I've had with $ .99 this year. In fact, it's the funniest thing I've read at _any _price, in ages. (Found it because the author wrote a wickedly funny comment on a post in the Writers' Cafe, so just had to check out his fiction. Would have missed it if he hadn't had his books in his signature.)

IMHO, this quirky, self-satirizing "pantser" novel deserves to be a classic. Especially fun read for writers who don't think we should (always) take ourselves so seriously. I recommend the hell out of it. (And now I'm gonna use this as a review.)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

has dropped to $5.81


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Shiloh 1862: The Death of Innocence

$3.99 at this posting, down from $9.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Dragonriders of Pern: Dragonflight, Dragonquest, and The White Dragon (Pern: The Dragonriders of Pern)

Three classic SF/Fantasy novels for two bucks! Such a deal...


----------



## Jannine Gallant (Oct 9, 2013)

4 Book Romantic Suspense boxed set for only 99¢. Great stories!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Time Trap: The Classic Book on Time Management

$3.49

I read this years ago and remember thinking highly of it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Nora Roberts Land
By Ava Miles*



*99 cents* *Back to $2.99*

Journalist Meredith Hale's ex-husband claimed her Nora Roberts addiction gave her unrealistic expectations about marriage, and she believed him. All dreams of happily ever after--or Nora Roberts Land as her mother calls it--went up in smoke. But when her family asks her to temporarily help their Dare Valley, Colorado newspaper, she decides it's time to change her life and prove her ex wrong. She's determined to find her own small-town Nora Roberts hero, prove that true love exists, and publish a story about her quest.

War correspondent Tanner McBride has just returned stateside to work for a major newspaper, and the last thing he expects is blackmail. Yet, before he can even unpack, he's headed to Colorado. His assignment? Make his boss's ex-wife fall for him and then break her heart. Her article about discovering love a la Nora might air dirty laundry about her marriage to the media mogul, threatening his senate run. The mogul wants Meredith stopped, and he makes sure Tanner has no choice in the matter.

When the two meet, the sparks between them are undeniable. Meredith, who vowed never to date another journalist, begins to succumb. Could Tanner be her Nora Roberts hero? As they work together to uncover the truth behind a suspicious death, the depth of their feelings unfolds and both realize they've kept their secrets for far too long. But before the truth can be revealed, their investigation takes a deadly turn, one that might make Meredith's personal Nora Roberts Land go up in flames.


----------



## jinxdare (Mar 18, 2014)

Pretty good book, very interesting, different read. 99 cents! I found it sexy, witty, sweet and exciting all in one.

The Boy Who Knew Me When by J.L. Bostick


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Tamarack Murders: A Bo Tully Mystery (Bo Tully Mysteries). $2.999.39

I have not read this series, but I love the author's humorous essays. JMikeD recommends these books, so now I will try one out!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Big Sleep, by Raymond Chandler

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dorsai! By Gordon R. Dickson, $1.99 at this posting

This Hugo Award Winner is the perfect place to squander a small bit of your price-fixing settlement payoff.


----------



## Charles Harvey (Dec 29, 2010)

*Very funny and humorous with dystopia thrown in for good measure. It's 99cents on amazon. Hint I've seen it cheaper elsewhere
Insects and Elephants*









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ITG7546​


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Blaze of Glory: A Novel of the Battle of Shiloh, by Jeff Shaara

$1.99 at this writing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

From A Blaze of Glory, to Gone for a Soldier....


This book by a well-known KB regular (who has no knowledge of this post) has dropped from $4.99 to $2.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the April 2014 Bargain Book thread, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,182767.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

